# How do I make lemon/lime twists?



## crankin

I am wondering how bartenders make those really good looking lemon/lime twists that go on drinks (see image below)?  I have a citrus zesting tool but I don't understand how they get it to be so tight and springy.  Does anyone know the answer?







*Thanks*


----------



## Andy M.

Does your tool look like this?    

Start the curl where the stem was and use the tool to go around the lime in a tight spiral.  

Actually, you can do it anywhere on the lime if you carve out the peel in a tight spiral.


----------



## kitchenelf

What you want is a channel knife.  The above knife is a zester AND a channel knife.  The "channel" is the place in the middle of the above knife.  Make a cut using that part long enough to tie or long enough to twist and curl.


----------



## crankin

Yes I do have a tool like that.  I am able to cut a strip of the lime/lemon but I'm not sure how to get it to be so tightly wound together.  Is it a matter of how you cut the strip off or do you do something to it once it's cut?


----------



## Andy M.

crankin said:


> ...Is it a matter of how you cut the strip off or do you do something to it once it's cut?




It's how you cut it.  Cut in a spiral, not a straight line.  A tight spiral will give you a tight curl.  A wide spiral will give you a bigger looser curl.


----------

